# Scenerio ; It's the big one !!!



## certguy (Feb 18, 2008)

A while back on another site I posted a scenerio similar to this one . I was surprised by the results . I'm posting this one to see how you guys do . 


It's 9:30 am on a cold december day in your central CA town . It's 37 degrees by your thermometer and light rain with snow flurries is falling . As you're getting ready for church your town is suddenly wracked by a magnitude 7 earthquake . You and your family barely get out of the house in time as it collapses . You're stunned for a minute or two till your training kicks in and you start triaging your family . Thank god you all made it out with only minor lacs , bruises and abrasions . Your wife takes care of the kids while you secure the gas and electricity to prevent a fire . You realize with relief , as you enter your backyard that your camping trailer which also has your disaster supplies in it , made it through okay . You tell the family to stay put for now after starting the heater and start checking on your nieghbors . 


There are 3 houses near you . 1 fully involved in fire , the other 2 collapsed . At the first house where an elderly couple live , the wife is walking outside with a possible fx. right wrist and several lacs hysterically calling for her husband who she says is inside . You call out and get no answer . For now you leave her with your wife as there are no communications working but your ham radio . At the other house you call out but there's no answer . You're pretty sure that family had already left for church . You try to get help on the radio and find out your town's completely cut off by damaged bridges and large rockslides . No first responders can reach the area . You remember your town has a CERT ( community emergency response team ) with a disaster trailer and where thier staging area is . You load your pt. into your SUV and go there . 


On your arrival , there are 8 CERT members there , 5 others are unaccounted for , possibly pts. Some are  gathering intell and others already setting up a triage / treatment area . They're also already getting pts. These volunteers are given basic training in disaster first aid , START triage , treatment area setup , ICS , small fire suppression , LIGHT urban search and rescue ( can enter lightly to moderately damaged buildings only ) and leveraging and cribbing . Thier trailer is set up to support this mission . They're trained to get things rolling till the first responders arrive , then work under them . With a sinking feeling , you realize you're the only first responder that's made it there , though several live in town . You talk to the team leader and reluctantly become the IC . 


The situation sucks . There are 5 churches in town , all of which were in services when the quake hit . You also have a 30 pt. board and care facility that has minimal staff on weekends . You haven't heard from any of these yet . There are reports of multiple structure fires , multiple trapped victims in damaged buildings , downed power lines , MVA's , gas leaks etc. You thank god it's winter and you don't have to worry about wildfires or hordes of tourists . Through a ham radio operator , you contact the duty FD BC , who informs you one of the valley's three fire stations collapsed , injuring the crew and putting the rigs out of service . The valley's 6 ambulances are okay but so far they only have crews for 4 . Your valley , as is your community is completely cut off and the weather's too bad for helos to get in yet . You tell the chief you now have 50 - 60 pts. in the treatment area . Many are red tags . The chief says you're on your own for now . 


Your community does have resources . You have a medical clinic ( closed when the quake hit ) an equipment rental yard , a rafting company ( several buses , and extra medical supplies among other goodies ) 3 mini mart type stores , and 2 forst service campgrounds .


Your first dilema . Though you're getting some spontaneous volunteers , do you send out search and rescue teams or dig in and let the pts come to you till you get more help ? It's your show now . YOU are the IC.


----------



## TKO (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll start this off, but I'm not going the whole route.

I'm going to organize.  Need ppl to run the home show: communications, staging and treatment, equipment and operations, and intel.

Next I'm going to get Search & Rescue moving.  Start with a couple of reconn units (partners in vehicles).  Need to know where we've been hit worst and our priority spots.  Is the mall full of people and now collapsed or is there an electrical tower over the senior's complex down?  They can also educate citizens they come upon to find shelter or care back at the CERT area.  Those citizens not injured can be effectively utilized as well in sweep lines.

The SAR members will conduct outword sweep lines, not entering buildings so much as calling for survivors to respond.  Those house can then be tagged or marked as clear or priority rescue required, until more manpower is secured.


Do the most with the little you have until you have more to do more with.  This scene demands action and action demands intel.  There's going to be anarchy but you have to keep it together and focus on delegating.  You can't be involving yourself in matters that monopolize you.


----------



## certguy (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi TKO , 
    Mall ? Senior complex ? I think you've got your area in mind which is good and one of the goals of this scenerio . You may be talking about the board and care though . We do have a senior apt. complex in another town in the valley but not part of this scenerio . 


You have a very small staff and a very big pt. load . Do you really have the manpower to do search and rescue ? It's now 5 hours into the disaster  , the weather's getting worse , and you have over 200 pts. with the number still growing . A motor home and 2 pickups just pulled into your triage area , all packed with pts.

Some help is trickling in  . A doctor , 2 RN's , 3 cna's , 2 firefighters , 2 medics , 2 off - duty sheriff's deputies ,  and about 30 spontaneous volunteers .

I forgot to mention in resources the rental yard has several large outdoor propane heaters available and there's a propane supply company next door with 2 fully loaded 1,000 gal. tankers . 

You have several problems to deal with ; 

Shelter for your pts. and staff . 
Warmth for them . 
Public health's becoming a problem , there's no water for toilets .
Water for drinking and pt. care . 
Resupply for your treatment area . 
Where can you set up LZ's for the choppers when the weather clears ?
How are you going to get your pts. there ?
Lighting for the treatment area , the CERT trailer has 1 generator and 2 pole lights , will that be enough ?
Food for your people and rehab for your workers . 


How are you going to pull this off ?  I.C.S.


----------



## certguy (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh come on guys !
    Is TKO the only one willing to try this one ? This one's a challenge , but it's also a situation any of us could get caught in someday . In a large disaster , you're not always going to have hordes of mutual aid coming right away . You very well may find yourself on your own with only community resources . This scenerio is designed to get you thinking about what you may face in your community , how you would handle it , and how to utilize what resources the town has till the calvary can get there . 


This is an intimidating scenerio , but not as much as you think . Here in CA , unfortunately , we've had a lot of experience with disasters and that is why the Incident Command System ( ICS ) was started here . I don't know if the entire country is using this yet , but they should . CERT members are also trained in this . There's only 1 incident commander ( for this scenerio , you ) Responsibilities are then delegated , with each person in charge of no more than 5 to 7 people or units , and can be easily expanded or shrunk as the need arises . Here's the basic layout ;



                                       Incident Commander ( IC )


  Operations            Logistics              Planning             Administration
    Chief                    Chief                   Chief                   Chief



For this scenerio , we won't worry about admin . Operations would entail all medical , search and rescue , and fire suppression/utility control functions . Logistics is your support section , and planning gathers intel , sets objectives , and plans how to achieve them . 


How would you put this system to work for you in thsi scenerio ???


Hint ; Each chief would have dept. heads working under them with crews under thier command .


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, I'll try.  Keep in mind, my ICS experiance/training is not in this type of response.

With 8 CERT members, 3 of them are going to become my section chiefs.  I'd start out figuring who's best at scrounging, that one is my Logistics (because anyone who's worked in an ICS situation for a big show knows that if logistics sucks, your response is going no where fast).  Hopefully one of the other CERT people is a decent CFR (I think that's what we're calling them now) so that they can be Operations' Medical Branch Director.

Logistics' job will be to sort out the issues with heating/shelter/lighting/sanitation/etc.  Operations will direct any SAR activities.  My recommendation, though, would be to use those 4 ambulance crews, 2 of them at the staging area to help with medical care of those people who've found us, and the other two doing the door to door calls.  I would recommend that they not attempt to enter any structure that appears to be damaged, and to be very careful of the ones they do enter.  I would also recommend to the Medical Branch that any functional patient, once their needs have been seen to, be put to work helping others, at least until we get more volunteers.  Um, that's it for now.


----------



## certguy (Feb 19, 2008)

Not a bad start Saphire , but remember , you don't have those 4 ambulances , they can't get to you and are in fact , the only ambulances for our entire valley with 12 communities . There is also a small hospital in our valley , but again , you can't get there from here . Time to get creative .


----------



## certguy (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe this would be a better way to do this ; 

Anybody up for a little role playing ? I need ; 


                                               IC


    OPS                                 LOGISTICS                       PLANS




Let's set up our own ICS .


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm game.  Up for any of the chief positions, including IC.  Certguy, since this is your scenario, I nominate you for Plans/Intel, unless you just want to be sysop


----------



## Capt.Hook (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think I can go very far either, so I won't try at the entire ICS yet.  My primary concern is medical, of course.  6 rigs, ALS or BLS?.  Even with crews for 4, lets get all 6 rolling.  The crews could split, possibly using other responders as helpers.  

I would dig in at first.  We can't afford to compound the problem.  HQ and Triage #1 priority.  The doc and RNs will run the clinic.  Although short staffed, other volunteers will pitch in.  The cops will command primary SAR, with the medics jumping in to aid the ambulances.

As mentioned, nothing happens until our base is set.  Assuming cell service is out, correct?  We'd use a runner system in reliable cars to transport info.  The rental yard and propane supplier are needed for a temporary heat source, either in a building or possible rental tents.  Of course we'd take care for venting.  

Water.  Firehouses are damaged, but can a truck be salvaged to pump clean water from a well?  I'd have a firefighter take that to task.  Enough homes are able to provide containers for clean water storage.  A CERT will head up the task of provisional "looting" for usable tioletries and food.

We have to find out the availabilty of aid.  Choppers?  Let them pick an LZ.  They can see the damage much better that me, at this point.  Maybe 1 or 2ambulances can transport to awaiting helos once things are set up.


Shoot, can't play anymore.  Gotta go.


----------



## certguy (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay  Sappyre ,

     I'll take plans . I'd like to see how you'll do in logistics . If you check back in the scenerio , you'll see what you've got to work with . All we need now is El Jeffe ( IC ) and an ops officer .


----------



## Capt.Hook (Feb 19, 2008)

Whoops.  I just checked back and saw those other posts.  I'll try to play again.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 19, 2008)

So, you want to be Ops or IC?


----------



## certguy (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry about the way the flow charts got messed up . The computer crunched them together . 

OUR MISSION IS TO DO THE GREATEST GOOD FOR THE GREATEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE . 

Plans is up and running . Here's the latest intel . ;

Largest rescue problems are at the churches . All 5 report moderate to heavy damage with multiple trapped victims in each . The uninjured are attempting to rescue as many as possible and get them to you . All churches report they had at least 100 in attendance when the quake hit , many kids are involved . 


The board and care has collapsed . Cries for help can be heard , but no one made it out . 

There are 16 active structure fires . ( and no fire engines )

120 reports of trapped victims in structures . 

6 MVA's , 2 with pinned in victims . 

16 reports of downed power lines . 

26 reports of blocked streets due to debris , trees , or large cracks . 

Though there is no electricity for the community's water pumps , the town's 5 large gravity fed water tanks are intact , probably with safe water . 

2 water tenders have showed up at the CP and are staging . Only 1 can carry potable water . 

Though the roads are impassable , the other obstacle between your pts. and the hospital is a large lake . It could be hazardous and would take time to set up , but a boat shuttle could be organized . 

So far , there's been very little looting . The stores still have most of thier stock , 3 of them are also gas stations , but there's no electricty for the pumps . 

I recommend when IC decides to send out S&R teams , the priority should be the churches , followed by the board and care . 

The weather shows no signs of clearing , recommend setting up the shuttle till the choppers can get in . 

Spontaneous volunteers in staging now number about 120 , and 4 more off duty FF's have showed up . ! county , 2 USFS , 1 BLM . 

Your original personnel are getting pretty tired and hungry , they need relief .


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Big One*

OK playing out as a table top I'll take rescue ops. First thing I want is to try to establish some communications,maybe raiding electronics stores or others for walkies and the like. find out if we have anySAR trained people on hand they will be your team leaders. Send out teams to do mostly surface search for any survivors that can be reached without a lot of time or effort,use cars trucks and buses to transport back to where the med facility is set up. At this time with the equipment and personell you have you are not going to get in to any heavy rescue. Use whatever is on hand to get to and transport injured,it would be nice to have medical personell out with the teams but probably not possible at this time so all patients will have to be transported to be triaged at medical facility.Not to sound like the voice of doom and gloom but any person trapped deeply in any rubble is going to have to wait until further help can arrive.Also try to organise doorto door search to check well being of those in homes or businesses that dont appear to be damaged.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, I'm sending out a team of two of our spontaneous volunteers to go raid a grocery/convience store for food, and at the moment bottled water, for at the command post/medical.  

While that's being taken care of, it's time to start rotating out our staff.  The fresh FF volunteers, I'm going to suggest to staff medical (med ops, do you approve?)

Is the town's medical clinc intact, and does it have a generator?  I realize it's most likely small, but, to me, that seems a logical treatment area.

For general shelter, time to get those heaters and tents from the rental company and get them set up.  Does the rafting company happen to have cots, or at least those self inflating full length cushions that backpackers tend to carry?  What about sleeping bags and/or blankets?  I suppose if we have to, we can use the rafts themselves.  Given the temperatures, anyone sleeping outside really should be off the ground.

This is a stressful situation for all involved, as the staffers are also victims.  I want to limit shifts to 8 hours at a time, personnel providing.  During briefings (are we doing briefings?) I'm going to emphasize the importance of keeping an eye not just on our patients, but on our workers, lets look for signs of overwhelming stress, and give any of those affected a break, or at least time to vent/cry/scream, then maybe move them to a job that's a bit less demanding for the time being (that is, if they are capable of working).

The non-potable water truck, does it have a pump on it?  If so, he's going to the lake to provide water for the toilets.  

Would we happen to have a fuel tanker in town?  If so, I'm using it to directly tap the tanks at the gas stations to keep the vehicles we're using running.  

I would like to test the water in the gravity fed tanks before we start tapping those and distributing the contents.  The other option, assuming we have the staffing, is to simply filter and apply bleach treatment, just in case.  Don't want to have to deal with intestinal issues caused by the food/water we're distributing on top of the issues directly caused by the quake.


----------



## certguy (Feb 19, 2008)

This will be the Wofford incident . Wofford ops , there are no electronics stores , however , 8 ham radio operators are now at staging . Contact logistics if you want to deploy them . 


Wofford logistics  from plans , I have the following info for you . The clinic is moderately damaged , but scroungable , overhanging powerlines are a hazard . Reccomend treatment stays where it is .

The non potable water tender does have a pump , but given the probability of septic system damage , would good lod fashioned latrines be better ? That would free this tender to give us a little firefighting capability . Draft from the lake . 

No fuel tanker in town . 

Ops And logistics , did you get that ?


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 19, 2008)

*ThE BIG ONE*

Lets get the hams spread around to the areas with the most probability of larger number of patients. leave at least two at CP one for ops com the other trying to contact outside for back-up. Remember evene if repeaters are down we can still use simplex for coms between those that have it


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 19, 2008)

Roger, Plans. 

Sending out a couple volunteers to the clinic for all the supplies they can find.  Perhaps we have someone who works there and is aware of where everything is?

When you say latrines, are you talking about the type that need to be dug, or the port-a-johns?  If we're digging latrines, we need some volunteers to get on that, and also to contruct some sort of enclosure for privacy/heat (and to contain the odor).

Ok, about the HAM operators, do they have alternate power source radios with them?  HT's are ok, but, I'd like to see mobiles.  Mobiles=more power=better distance, even on simplex.  Base stations are great too, if they're alternate power source, with a decent antenna (that is at the location of the radio).

Unfortunate on the fuel tanker, will continue to consider methods of accessing the fuel at the gas stations, eventually the gas in our vehicles is going to start to run dry.

Going to reassign our firefighters to fighting some of the fires.  Concentrate on fires that will easily spread, isolated fires can burn themselves out.

What do we have as far as boats, powered and manual?  How many of our fresh volunteers have any sort of medical training (FA, FR, even if it's years old, I'll count)?


----------



## certguy (Feb 19, 2008)

We still need an IC . Any takers ?

Logistics from plans - yes , I do mean the old fashioned ones you dig . The forest service campgrounds have porta potties , but remember , they'll need to be serviced , and we don't have that capability . The hams came dressed for the party , HT's ,  mobiles , a pickup set up as a mobile comm center with multi band capability , and thier own generators  , antennas , batteries , a mobile home , food , water , and other assorted goodies . Logistics , you now have the following that has arrived in staging ;

A local contractor has sent 2 backhoes , 1 dump truck , 1 utility truck with assorted hand tools , 4 pole lights , and a trailer mounted generator . 

A tree trimming company has 2 cherry pickers , chainsaws , and a crew of 4 for you . 

The rafters have arrived with 3 buses , 2 loaded with supplies , 16 rafts , 4 guides who are wilderness EMT certified , and the owner says he has another bus and a 12 passenger van available but has no more drivers . Don't you just love rafters ?

About 20 construction workers have showed up willing to help . 

A local ranch has sent a flatbed with a pump and 200 gal. tank on it as well as 3 of thier wranglers . 

We now have a vintage crown engine , operational , with most of the gear it would need and 3 retired LA county FF's ( they were restoring it ) . 

2 resteraunts are offering thier food , it'll spoil if not used . 

The local Red Cross rep. states the building normally used for a shelter is unusable . He'd like to set up a tent city in the campgrounds for survivors . Salvation army will assist with feeding . 

A local tow company has 2 towtrucks with jacks and prybars available . 



Ops from plans - Check with logistics she has some things you may need . The CERT trailer does have pry bars , cribbing , and light rescue tools . 

Conditions on the lake are still bad . High winds and large waves . Reccomend we delay the shuttle if we do it . 

OPS FROM RESCUE TEAM 1  - PRIORITY TRAFFIC , A SMALL FIRE IS STARTING AT THE FOURSQUARE CHURCH , WE HAVE ROUGHLY 40 TRAPPED VICTIMS THERE , REQUEST FIRE EQUIPMENT ASAP .


----------



## certguy (Feb 19, 2008)

Ops from plans - NWS is predicting clearing and warmer weather within the next 12 to 24 hours . 


Logistics from plans - lake patrol has 2 boats available for use if and when we do the shuttle .


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm putting the construction workers and the contractors supplies on latrine duty, except for the generator and lights, want those for the treatment area.  This may well be a personnel overload, I'll keep an eye on them.  

Red Cross and Salvation Army can coordinate among themselves regarding food and sheltering, but, I'd like them to report make to me and/or ops once a shift, at least.  Passing on contact information from the resturants and the rafters to SA/ARC.   ARC, can we possibly set up a few tents, based on size, near the staging area for command staff?  

As for the HAMs, I want the mobile comm center at staging, lets start getting some of the other set ups to the churches, as requested by Ops.  

Stepping on Ops' toes here, get the engine and her crew filled with water and to the Foursquare Church.  While they're at it, if there room, take the other 4 fire fighters with them.  The rafting guides can take over medical assuming Ops is ok with that.  

Um, the ranch's truck, is that a water tank, or a fuel tank (yes, I'm still on that fuel issue)?

Plans - Logistics, Roger holding off on the trans-lake evac.


----------



## certguy (Feb 20, 2008)

Logistics , you're doing pretty good  . A couple suggestions though . Remember , if this were the real deal , you'd need to appoint dept. heads to split up the work load as needed . Remember , no more than 5 to 7 people or units under your direct control . I was hoping we'd get more folks involved so we could play this out better . Your direct staff may look something like this ;  ( if I can get this contraption to work right )


                                   Logistics

Medical supply      shelter and warmth         food & water 


ops support                  staging and rehab             transportation


These are simplified , not the official titles , but more job specific . Each of these dept. heads would have thier own staff . 

By way of suggestion , the comm center may be better used at the command post vs staging . 

Be careful not to step on ops. toes , though we haven't heard from him yet , the last thing we need are hard feelings . We all need to work together well . 

Ops direct staff may look like this ; 



                                            Ops

Medical          Fire control             Rescue               Utility control


                                          Security


As in your case , each of his dept. heads will have thier own staff to work under thier control . 
Ops. , your utility control teams would be used for just that . Securing the utilities of homes too badly damaged to be used to prevent fire . In a situation where there isn't such a large fire problem , utility and fire control can be combined . 


Logistics - to answer your question the ranch truck does carry water . Normally used to fill water troughs and for ranch fire protection ( you've got a light fire truck there . )


----------



## certguy (Feb 20, 2008)

Logistics , if ops were to request a rundown on crews that could be used to clear streets to support thier mission , what do you have available ?


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 20, 2008)

Logistics, you can use me as a department head if you'd like.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 20, 2008)

Sean, thank you.

How about ops support, for now.  Oh, however, for today, I'll promote you to deputy logistics, as I'll be away from the computer.

For road clearance, in case ops wants it...

We've got a tow truck, and for the moment, the ranch truck.  There's also those busses from the rafting company that could potentially push vehicles out of the road, although I'd be hesistant about using them in fear of damaging our patient transport capabilities.  Nearly forgot, we've got a tree trimming rig as well, they can potentially be jury rigged.

Go ahead and move the comm center to command.


----------



## eggshen (Feb 20, 2008)

Fairly certain I would deny any and all involvement in EMS at any point in my life. Any point. Maybe loot for beer.

Egg


----------



## certguy (Feb 21, 2008)

I figured somebody'd wimp out . When I posted the scenerio on the other site , I was amazed at how many said they wouldn't respond . You guys ROCK !  Maybe I'm old fashioned but I believe people in emergency services have an obligation to thier communities to do thier jobs in time of disaster when they're needed most . During Katrina , an emergency manager had his entire staff not show up for duty . These were paid pros . When Ham operators got there , he was trying to run his entire county's ops by himself . Volunteer hams stepped in and gave him the help he needed . It's a sad state of things when paid pros won't respond to a disaster , but the very vollies they like to put down step up to the plate . How professional are they really ? If I offend anybody , sorry , it's not intentional , just stating an opinion . 


The number 1 reason many didn't want to respond was concern for thier families , that's why I set up this scenerio differently with the family having warm shelter and thier needs met from the get go . The ICS setup is also a new approach . I figured it'd be less intimidating and more educational . I was hoping for more involvement though , but that's okay . From what I hear , ICS isn't used country wide yet and I don't know what they use overseas , so hopefully this'll give folks an introduction . The town used is my town , Wofford Hieghts , in the Kern River Valley . The town has many of the resources in the scenerio . In our valley we have 12 communities scattered over a wide area , 3 KCFD fire stations , each staffed with 3 and covering several communities each . Forset Service and BLM help in fire season .  Total of 6 ambulances ( not all staffed ) , and 14 earthquake faults , 1 of which capable of a mag. 7 . Sorry about the rambling , I thought I'd give you some background . This is a likely scenerio .


----------



## certguy (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay guys , 

     I never claimed I could spell . Welcome aboard Sean . Anybody else want in ? Ops , are you out there ? Haven't heard from you in a while . 


                                          Craig


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry for repetition, but could you explain again what Support Ops does?


----------



## certguy (Feb 21, 2008)

Ops support isn't an official name but I was using it as an example . If this was really used  , it would be to directly support Ops in his mission . Examples would be ; 

equipment and personnel shuttles
road clearing 
debris removal
water supply for firefighting ( improvised tanker shuttle )
bringing rehab supplies to crews on the line
camp setup and teardown
assist medical branch with creative scrounging
cribbing aquirement
etc.


----------



## certguy (Feb 21, 2008)

By assisting medical branch , I mean scrounging things like splinting material , blankets , sheets , sleeping bags , cots , improvised backboards , etc.  This frees thier scroungers for actual medical supplies . 

Backboards will run out real quick and can be improvised with doors and plywood . 

Blankets are worth thier wieght in gold . 

Sleeping bags - same as above .

Sheets can be used for burn sheets , cut into bandages , or used to secure pts. on stretchers or bb's . 

Towels can be used for bleeding control , improvised head blocks , or cleanup .

In a disaster , you'll need to learn to improvise . Your supplies will run out quick . Be creative . 


When I hear from Ops. , we'll get going again . 


Ops from plans , weather is beginning to clear . Reccomend helo LZ be set up along the lakeshore at tillie creek campground . Will need traffic control and security details . Valley wide command has informed us the bridges on one route to town are damaged but usable per Caltrans Engineers and they're working on the rockslides . Air and ground transport safer , reccomend boat shuttle be cancelled .


----------



## certguy (Feb 21, 2008)

Ops support , you know your mission , how would you prioritize the tasks ?


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 21, 2008)

Plans from Logistics, Recommend we lauch a search for Ops, he's been MIA for too long.

BTW, I think you're de facto IC since no one else volunteered.


----------



## certguy (Feb 21, 2008)

I think ops may have run screaming for the hills . Maybe if ops support's willing , we can promote him to that spot . Things are looking up , we should get help soon . 


How do you like the role playing ? Does it make it a little more interesting and fun ?


I think you're right about IC . ( boy , are we in trouble ! )


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 21, 2008)

I think you're right about Ops.

The role playing is great.  This is the first tabletop ICS I've done, all my others we've actually sent people out in the field, and the two where I've been involved in the ICS structure, and not just a resource for them to send out, were real life events.  You learn it all real fast when it's for real.

LOL about being in trouble.


----------



## certguy (Feb 21, 2008)

You're doing good . By way of suggestion , remember to keep track of your resources coming in and going out .


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 21, 2008)

IC, what do you want OPs to be taking care of?  If you give me some objectives, I'll look into the details of getting them taken care of.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 21, 2008)

*The Big One*

Ok Sean I'm back you still have ops I will take whatever role you need, if I might suggest since initial rescue is underway lets work on the transportation issues to insure we can get back to triage area. We need to rest and rehab our crews before we can start more in depth rescue operations,


----------



## certguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Welcome back ops , did you have a nice nap ?

Okay guys , The fire at the foursquare church is our new priority for fire suppresion to protect the trapped victims . If we hit it quick , we could still save them . 

Rescue is underway , are the teams just working our priority areas or are they now into the community as well ? 

The weather is clearing , our best LZ is along the lakeshore by Tillie Creek campground and is big enough to land at least 10 - 12 birds at a time . There are 2 access roads , the best is through the campground , exept for speedbumps , it's pretty good road , the other is rough , dirt road that intersects with this one . We'll need to move pts on the smooth road and cargo on the rough one . We need traffic and crowd control and a security detail for the LZ . We need to mark the LZ and have a radio contact . Freq. will be 145.805 on the Ham 2 meter simplex . 

Medical will need to begin mobilizing thier pts. to the LZ , coordinate with logistics on that . Red tags go first , the road should be open soon , yellow tags can go by ground . 


Logistics , valley wide command has told me when the weather clears , we will recieve the following resources ; 

Fresh command staff
FEMA reps.
2 USAR search and rescue teams
1 army field hospital
2 army field kitchens
1 field communications team
6 rescue dog teams


When the road opens , we will have ;

4 strike teams of type 1 engines
6 water tenders
4 strike teams of ambulances 
1 strike team of heavy equipment ( mixed dozers and loaders/backhoes )
2 strike teams of utility maintenance from CAL  - EDISON 

Let me know what immediate needs we have so they can be flown in . 

Logistics and Ops from IC - meet with your dept. heads and I'll need a full report on your status to pass on to the new IC . ( if this were real )


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree that Foursquare should be our main priority right now.  I think we should send all FFs except maybe two, as well as whatever apparatus we can spare that might help (mainly water tankers).  We might want to set up a smaller, temporary medical post there to deal with the victims coming out of there, since there will probably be a lot.  Logistics can probably organize the details, but I recommend 1-2 triage officers and some medical personnel.  A shuttle might also be a good idea to transport patients to the main medical area once they've been stabilized at the temporary Foursquare med center, I'll try to get ahold of a pick up truck or something similar.

I'll try to get ahold of some high visibility, reflective items for marking the LZ, traffic cones at the very least.  Maybe some flares for night.  Some sort of improvised wind sock would also probably help the pilots, although that's not a priority.


----------



## certguy (Feb 22, 2008)

AT&T wiil also be sending teams , unknown ETA . 
Army corps of engineers is also responding to assist with restoring water service . Unknown ETA .


----------



## certguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't forget a Ham operator at the LZ .


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 22, 2008)

certguy said:


> Don't forget a Ham operator at the LZ .



Copy.  I'm a little unfamiliar with ICS, would that fall under the duties of Ops or Logistics?


----------



## certguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Ops would request a ham operator from logistics .


----------



## certguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Sean don't forget you have rescue poppy to back you up as a dept. head  . He was the former ops officer and would be a good resource for advice on where to deploy . Use him where you need him . 

Good job , thanks for stepping up .



Rescue poppy - I got the change in ops and thanks for backing him up too . 


                                        IC


----------



## certguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Ops from fire suppresion - foursquare fire under control . Rescue is ongoing . 


Ops from Rescue team 1 - need 4 hydraulic jacks or prybars , 8 cases of cribbing , and 6 additional c - spine sets .


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 22, 2008)

Copy Rescue Team 1, sending the towtruck companies with prybars, hydraulic jacks, etc.  Sending a team out to scrounge for long pieces of wood or other stiff objects to use as backboards, along with duct tape and towels to stabilize people on the boards.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 22, 2008)

*The Big One*

Got busy for a while but am back to take whatever role is needed. Ops just point me in the direction you need.


----------



## certguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Wofford ops from IC - You have 10 helos inbound , ETA 30 min. Is the LZ up and running yet ? 

I want a traffic pattern set up - inbound to LZ on pavement , outbound on dirt . 

Get the red tags ready to transport to LZ . 


I need your reccomendations on where to deploy the 2 USAR teams based on greatest need . 

Notify your med staff the field hospital will be set up next to your treatment area . 

Wofford logistics from IC - The first helos are inbound , get Ops fixed up with whatever he needs . 

Caltrans will have the road open in 2 hours , convoys will be inbound . 

 New support camp for rescuers is going to be set up , location TBA . 

1 field kitchen will go to campground , the other to basecamp .


Ops and Logistics , I'll need SITREPS ( situation reports ) from both of you to assist with briefing the new IC . Report all activities and resources .


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 23, 2008)

Wofford IC, Logistics.
I have your SITREP:

We currently have 120 non specialty volunteers, however, no current poll as to how many want to continue to be available to help out.

We have 1 MD, 2 RNs, 3 CNAs, 6 FFs and 3 retired FFs, 2 medics, 2 sheriff deputies, 4 WEMT, 3 large animal wranglers, 20 general construction workers and 4 tree trimmers, again, no poll.
That is a total of 168 volunteers.

We also have 2 back hoes, 1 dump truck, 1 utility truck, 2 cherry pickers, 3 buses, a motorhome a pickup truck, a ranch truck and a vintage fire engine.

Additionally, there are 16 river rafts.

We currently have ARC administrating our tent city, with Salvation Army working on keeping everyone fed as best they can.

Wofford Ops, Logistics, I've got a makeshift windsock for you, clobbered together out have a hanger and a shirt I happened to have in my car.  Do you need it?  I also managed to get some traffic cones out of the tree trimmers and the contractor, if you need them for the landing zone.


----------



## certguy (Feb 23, 2008)

Good job logistics . Remember , in the real thing you'd need a breakdown of who's committed and who's in staging . Everyone would need to be logged in also . 

You would also want to include any anticipated needs . 


By the way , I'm ex - CAP . PA wing 3 years in high school . I was on our ranger team ( ground S&R ) . That's what got me interested in EMS .


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry, no anticipated needs at this time, depending on how long it'll take Edison to get the power back up and running to get gas out of the pumps.  That's still my big need.  Um, maybe ask for a tanker or two in the convoy, just to be safe?

I'm actually a little iffy on who's commited and who's not.  Pretty sure all of our firefighters are, but, they can be pulled back when the relief gets here.

As to CAP, I do remember reading about you being an ex at some point.  Should you ever get it into your head to join up again, please do, we need more ground people.  And, please don't be intimidated if the local squadron's are Air only, join anyway, and get ground started there (unless they just want to have absolutely nothing to do with ground).  Hey, should you want to move down south, we'd welcome you  =o)


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 23, 2008)

The LZs are ready.  We will designate the paved/dirt paths for each direction and make sure to have one or two non-specialty volunteers directing traffic and keeping people where they need to go.

Logistics, thanks for the windsock, please have someone set it up in a visible place in the LZ and make sure there's a flashlight underneath it during the night time.

I recommend that the USAR teams go to the remaining churches first.  While they're doing that, could someone put together a prioritized list of where USAR should go next, based off of number of victims or the seriousness of their injuries?

Rescuepoppy, could you go to the med center and organize a quick re-triage?  Red tags will need to be prepared for immediate transport.  Check if any yellow tags have deteriorated to red tags, or if any red tags are now black tags, or that there are red tags who might actually be yellow or even green.  We can only send those who really need it until those roads get up and running again.  Also, notify the med center that the field hospital will be set up next to their current location.


----------



## piranah (Feb 23, 2008)

i have no experience with earth quakes but if i was IC...i guess i would set up a base area and use that as my aid station...i would send out two vehicles equipped with whatever med supplies available and the two medics w/ some vollys...including backboards and c collars...i would use the clinic as a more permenant "hospital" for critical PTs...the doctor and nurses and a few volunteers as staff.....all people who cannot help such as children and pregnant women or older folks should move to the campgrounds..there is bound to be a hall of some type.......the medically makeshift vehicles will transport people from outer positions to the aid station and be triaged, then from there they would move to the clinic if needed by buses taken from the rafter area... i will utilize any tents and heaters for my aid station and set up any construction lights for the station using the poles for recognition at night for anyone around seeking help....i will send a recon unit to determinr the fire station status and to gather supplies from there and any other place like a walmart,convenience storre for food and supplies....i would take one of the other busses and use it as a cammand center and have myself based there with all surrounding lighting running....


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ops to IC, SITREP follows:

We have the LZ prepared.  Traffic control has been implemented to ensure that ambos take the paved roads in and the dirt roads out.  Volunteers will oversee traffic control.

USAR should be deployed to the churches, reassignment recommendations will be provided before they finish ops at the churches.

The med center has been notified of the incoming field hospital.  Re-triaging is currently taking place, number of Pts currently unknown.  Will advise soon.

The only additional resource I can think of to request at this time is more volunteers who are able to assist in USAR, in the less critical areas.  Experience preferred, as well as light extrication tools.


----------



## piranah (Feb 23, 2008)

sorry guys I didnt mean to interupt... I didnt realize there was like 5 pages ...again I apologize


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 23, 2008)

Ops, how are the churches going?  Is everyone out of there yet?  If not, USAR needs to get to the churches and the board and care.  Once those are cleared, then they'll probably need to go house by house.  Just a guess, here.


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> Ops, how are the churches going?  Is everyone out of there yet?  If not, USAR needs to get to the churches and the board and care.  Once those are cleared, then they'll probably need to go house by house.  Just a guess, here.



Foursquare church fire is under control with rescue ongoing, as per IC.  If I recall correctly there are 2 or 3 other churches, and since they reported about 100 people in each church, I think USAR could be best utilized at the churches.

It would be nice if we could get some volunteers to do a quick search of the neighborhoods and prioritize them while USAR is at the churches, that way the professionals can focus on the houses that need professional help while the volunteers can do the more mundane work of basic search.

Anyone with more experience feel free to recommend a different deployment method for the USAR professionals.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 23, 2008)

Ops, the volunteers can only achieve anything if people are capable of communicating when they are called.  Essentially we will be locating priority extrication locations, but, we can't clear any buildings.  We do have dog teams inbound, some of them at least can be used to help clear areas.


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 23, 2008)

Copy.  Once USAR finishes clearing the churches, logistics can send them where they're going to be most effective.


----------



## certguy (Feb 23, 2008)

Wofford IC to Ops and Logistics - There are 4 additional churches and the board and care that are priorities still . Now that we have enough manpower , let's use the CERT members that are able to supervise light S & R  teams . Thier mission will be to search lightly to moderately damaged buildings only . No heavily damaged , gather intell on them only . Let's try to get some into the community also . When you brief them , stress safety and posting lookouts on the left front and right rear of the structures . ( they can each see 2 sides of the building ) We're still getting aftershocks , use caution . Everyone works in at least pairs , no one goes alone . Logistics , make sure you keep track of all departing and returning personnel . 


THE ROAD IS NOW OPEN !!!! YAHOO !

Convoys will be here shortly . 

New IC has arrived , staff meeting in 20 fictional minutes for debriefing and change of command . 


Okay guys , we've taken this about as far as  I intended it to go . Thanks for participating . Let's critique this and see how it went . 


                                           Craig


----------



## certguy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi piranah ,

   Wish you came in sooner . I kinda switched direction and started doing some role - playing to make it less intimidating and more fun . Don't worry about interupting , all input is valued . 


                                Craig


----------



## EMT815 (Feb 23, 2008)

I read this scenario when it just started and didn't read it again until today. I know I'm a little late to the game but if you need me i would love to jump in and play along. 
BTW I have a background in EMS, CERT, HAM radio, ARES (Amateur Radio Emergency Services) and my local OEM team


----------



## certguy (Feb 24, 2008)

EMT 815

   Sorry , you came back a little too late . I may do another role playing scenerio later on . 



                                 Craig


----------



## certguy (Feb 25, 2008)

Guys , don't sweat a critique , 
       You guys did good , and critiqueing after a large incident is a natural process to point out what went well and where improvements can be made . It's not to be used in a negative way to hang anyone for mistakes . We're all human  , these are stressful events , and people do make mistakes . This process is done so we can improve for the next big one . 

Just some observations ; 

Your personnel's safety is your # 1 concern . 

   Search and rescue is important , but don't be too quick to jump on it till you know you have enough manpower to do that and handle the expected pt. load in your treatment areas . You may have to dig in and do only treatment till you get more help . 

Everyone works in teams of at least 2 , no one works alone , and everyone is logged in and out of staging . 

If possible , before they go to work , brief the teams on what to expect , communications ( if no radio , use runners ) , and safety concerns . 

Provide for hydration , food , and rehab for your people .

Try to stick to your assigned work tasks . If you have ideas for another staff person , let them know but don't supersede them . This can lead to hard feeling and duplication of effort when you can't afford either . 

Teamwork is a major key , along with good communications . 

CP , treatment area , and staging need to be set up and managers appointed before anything else is done . 

Logistics - make sure you keep track of the status of all resources . When a lot is going on , this can be a challenge . 

All section chiefs and dept. heads should keep track of all ongoing tasks being performed  so the IC can get updates as needed . 

One thing I forgot , when all is said and done , CIS debriefings for your personnel , this could also be done during the incident if you have personnel having problems . 


Great job guys , anybody else have input ???


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 25, 2008)

I think that overall, this one went well, considering.  

In the future, if we do another one of these, I think we need a dedicated sysop.  This person gets to "play" the "little people."  He or she will let us know that "ok the latrines are done" or "your ops person has actually disappeared" as opposed to life getting in the way.  The sysop would be the person throwing all the curve balls at the appropriate people.  Also, IC is *always* filled first and IC handles all departments not filled.  The scenario should not have actually continued without an IC.

I think more of the county is using ICS than we think, they may just be calling it NIMS instead.  I know all of the CAP people use it if they're involved in the ES side of things  (come on, where are all of you?)


----------



## certguy (Feb 26, 2008)

Great feedback Sapphyre , 

    I know you were willing to take IC , but I was hoping one of the more experienced folks would take a crack at it . Don't ask me why , but I got this notion to try you out in a more challenging role . Logistics can be a bigger job than most people realize , and nothing happens without manpower and the gear to do the job . It also takes good skills to keep track of it all  and the ability to think on your feet . ( or in this case , while sitting at your computer ) You did a good job . 

I was surprised that out of all the views this scenerio got , only a handful actually participated and most of those were students . I felt bad that there were some who waited till the end to want to get involved . 

OLD TIMERS , i'M SURPRISED YOU LET THE YOUNG PUPPIES OUTDO YOU !!!

I've never heard of a sysop before , but I like your idea , and next time I'll either have that position for someone , or maybe do it myself . I could get into raising some creative havoc . CURVE BALLS - MY SPECIALTY .

                                    Craig


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 26, 2008)

<bows>  Thank you much.
About the sysop, that's my geekness showing through.  Sysop is short for system operator, and tends to show up in real time (now a days) full motion simulators.  It also, long time ago, refered to the person running the BBS (forerunner to the forum).  Most recently, I've seen it show up as a position in large training exercises, mostly because the IC was being trained/evaluated as well, so he/she couldn't exactly be in on everything.

Thank you for putting me in logistics, it was certainly an exercise in broadening my vision, and trying not to get way to focused (of course, that didn't work so well, I got way too drilled in on fuel).

And, now, I really should go finish my homework and study guide, and try to read ahead, and iron my uniform and shine my boots.  Good thing class isn't til Wednesday, right?!


----------



## Capt.Hook (Feb 27, 2008)

Good job to all involved.  It was good to see a major event get handled, even in e-time.

I am not an old timer, nor a student, but I knew early on that I wouldn't be able to participate often enough to be a critical player.  I lost out, and will, wishfully, be able to play again.  

Certguy, excellent job creating and carrying a scenario for the newly created discussion group.  I look forward to more that you and others have to share.


----------



## certguy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you , thank you very much . ( bad elvis impersonation )


                                     Craig


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 24, 2009)

*C.E.R.T exercise! Way to go.*

There is a factor which I do not see addressed but which I have seen in real life events (not necessarily emergencies) and was alluded to in the recent post about "inaugural charlie-foxtrots", which is that there are going to be people who simply do not do as they are told, or even stick around at all. My limited real life experience is that, unless they are military under orders, there is an excellent chance that the more intricate and outreaching your response structure, the more likely it is that pieces will "break off". Also, the longer it goes and the hungrier folks get, the more likely they are to go off on their own to spend time on themselves and not in a concerted effort. CERT does not address this because there really is no way to address it except good leadership (as opposed tol management), and keeping your folks fed, rested and busy.
Agree with sapphyer, need a sysop with a script, time elements, etc. You did very well though!!

I just found this. It helps prove an ad hoc forum can do useful things...and they can be fun too!  A possible use for the second chat channel?  May I share this with my CERT folks?


----------

